# H} Various W} Tomb kings, Lizardmen, moria or certain models.



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

I have a few models to get rid of here is a list of them all:

Eldar Farseer with singing spear (i believe):
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440239a&prodId=prod1060 019

OOP 2 Metal bloodcrushers (one juggernaught is partially painted and one rider is fully painted)

14 Plastic Demonettes:
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/ca...Id=prod1170245

The Masque:
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/ca...Id=prod1170240

OOP The Skulltaker, it is metal not finecast:
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/ca...d=prod1160089a

I am looking for a few particular models

Iron Warriors Warsmith:
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/ca...Id=prod1130404

Night Lords Hero:
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/ca...Id=prod1130407

Ork Spanner boy (the one with wrench on the left):
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/ca...Id=prod1130276

Tiktaq'to:
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/ca...Id=prod1690039

Lizardmen Scar Veteran with army standard bearer:
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/ca...Id=prod1690050

*UK ONLY PLEASE*

I wont post till you have posted because i have had a few problems in the past. Thank you for looking. If interested PM me. :victory:

Gothic


----------

